
How Google and Microsoft have made e-mail unreliable - djsumdog
http://penguindreams.org/blog/how-google-and-microsoft-made-email-unreliable/
======
devimplode
I havn't seen any of this behavior. I manage many customers with self-hosting
(not ISP) mail servers and have only seen problems, when there was indeed a
spam sending virus (or at least they should send spam) in the net. I'd some
problems with oversceptical i-dont-care-what-the-rfc-says mail provider like
web.de and co here in germany. Which think a MX record has to point to an A
record and CNAMEs are spam. Well, germany... I guess

The problem with Google and many other mail software(!) is, that they don't
/really/ care about DKIM (and other new shiny stuff nobody gives a f* about)
and have spam filters they trust 100%: like subnet rating - that should be
changed indeed!

------
NobleSir
I teach at a University - this semester, using an outlook.com account (I have
my university e-mail forwarded there and some students send e-mails there
directly), I've probably gotten 2-3 student e-mails in my spam folder / week
for almost the entire semester. (These are mostly coming from .edu addresses
associated to their university accounts)

------
joshstrange
Mentioning Tsu is just a waste of space. It is a pyramid scheme, scammy, and
there are reports of people not receiving payments. Let's not pretend it was
EVER a legit social media site. FB was right to block them. I agree with the
vast majority of this post but mentioning Tsu was just stupid.

------
sliken
I've seen this post, or very similar before. Not sure what they are doing
wrong. I've got a small vanity domain and have no problem emailing google,
yahoo, and microsoft users.

Maybe larger servers use the age of your domain registration as a factor. I've
had mine for quite a few years now.

------
craigvn
Gmail has it's problems (it is unusable on Chrome for me at the moment, I need
to use Edge), but probably only 1% of spam emails are false positives.

I am no email server expert but it sounds like he needs to Google SPF, Reverse
DNS and Domain Keys.

